
Named Arguments - rueleonheart
http://gimmecsharp.blogspot.com/2010/08/named-arguments.html
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Hi rueleonheart,

I can tell that you're a C# enthusiast, but I'd just like to say something.
Looking at your posting history over the last four days you've blessed us with
23 postings about minor, pretty much trivial, points of C#.

I admire your energy, but can I ask, please, give it a rest? This is "Hacker
News" and I would guess that most of the people here really, really don't need
assistance at this level.

To provide support for my point you've got a total of 7 up-votes, and 4
comments. One comment pointed out an inaccuracy, one offered a small
correction, one offered a work-around, and one - I like this - pointed out
that this stuff is trivial and doesn't really belong on Hacker News.

Since you're clearly a C# advocate I'd really be interested in deeper insights
about the structure, or the philosophy, or "gotchas", or neat tricks. These
simplistic syntactic points are, well, pointless.

Let's have some content. I'm ready for a main meal, not constant appetisers.

Thanks.

~~~
rueleonheart
OK, point taken. Thanks for the warning.

